# Personality Cafe Tag Crew



## εmptε

​
I'm seeing an increase in users who actually have tags and thus I thought it would be the perfect time, and a perfect group activity, to create personality cafe's first tag crew. A tag crew is a graphic art team; Not to be confused with the Graphic Moderator; that provides a service to the people of the site, and engages in group sparing signature battles.

A Tag or signature is a small canvas piece of artwork that is worn in your signature space. These can range from high quality works of art or simple Photo Manipulation.

Example of a signature:









The tag crew's responsibilities would be to create tags for other members who request them. The tag crew would also create avatar's and banners if requested, and accepted.

Tag crew activities can range from being simple fun games to being big group collaboration projects & sparring graphical battles. What do I mean by graphics battle (GFX Battle). This is when one person places one of their tags against another person in an open voting thread. Think of it like MMA but for artists. A collaboration is exactly what it sounds like. One artist starts a piece handing it off to another team member and allowing them to implant their style into the image. This continues until everyone has had a turn with the image. A GFX train is to be compared to that of a graffiti train. First a theme is selected & One artist does his piece, and than another does a piece, and another they are than placed onto a canvas stretching along like a train. |- - - - - - - - - - - - -|

Sign up is easy. Post your best work, and why you believe you should be apart of this crew, and you'll be voted into it. The first few people to post (with required information) will automatically be invited into the graphics crew.

Join Now!

A Personality Crew club is being created, and if you join now you can have this badass badge.









​


----------



## εmptε

Space Saved for Farther Expansion.

*BACKUPS OF ALL ARTWORK HAVE BEEN UPLOADED INTO AN ALBUM IN MY USERPROFILE. IF YOU LOSS YOUR PIECE GO THERE AND RECLAIM IT.*


----------



## εmptε

Request information is as followed:
Please state the type of art you're looking for: Avatar, Tag/Signature, Userbar, or Banner
Please state the name, if any, that you want on your art: MEOWMEOW KITTEH
Please state any text that you may want: ENTP, Catch Phrase, Quote, Enneagram

AVATARS:
Please tell us the size that you want your AVATAR to be: 150x150
Please state if you want an animated avatar or regular still: No, I want a regular
Please provide us with the image or video that you want us to use, if any: Use this *Picture*
Please tell us the colours and theme you'd like us to base your avatar around: I want pastel colours and it should be around clouds

TAGS:
Please tell us the theme you wish use to use: This is the most important part
Please tell us any details that you had in mind, or if it is fully in the artists hands: Your Hands!
Please provide us with an image or images to use to create your TAG: Again, *Picture*
Please choose a size: 400x150, 300x120, 300x100, or Custom

If you want anything specially like a vertical signature please please make sure to mention that in your details.

USERBARS:
Please provide us with an image or an icon that you'd like us to use: MTFR *PICTURE* TAKE IT!
Please provide us with the reason for this Userbar (aka Theme): For PC!
Please provide us with any additional information: Colours, Animated, SHINY!

Banners:
See Signature Requirements
Please provide us with a direct link to the site that you will be using this banner for: *Link*
Please provide us with the size: Advertisement Banner & Forum Banners have different sizes.

Tell the site members where you got the banner from and support the Personality Crew!

BELOW THIS LINE ARE REQUESTED ITEMS

​January 9th, 2010:
Skyline requested three Tags; This request has been completed. (300%)
Liontiger requested a Tag. This request has been completed. (100%)


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Great idea. 
Sounds interesting.


----------



## εmptε

Thanks roud:

Requests and Applications are now open : )


----------



## εmptε

*Pokes* Come Now. I'm giving right now. This is about the nicest I'm going to get  Take advantage of it now.


----------



## TurranMC

It's a great idea. The "GFX Train" sounds especially awesome. I do not know but I think the reason you have no responses so far is because perhaps this forum does not have has enough skilled members to form such a crew.


----------



## εmptε

: ) Which is fine by me. I'm willing to do the requests all by myself. I'm more looking for request views than applications anyway.


----------



## So Long So Long

I'd be up for helping you out with this. I've done my fair share of request threads and battling before, but without further ado... 

*Reason why I should be apart of The Tag Crew: *Well, I've been doing graphics for about four years now. I have plenty of experience when it comes to creating graphics for other people and if I do say so myself I make pretty awesome graphics. Most importantly I actually like making graphics for other people and I LOVE to graphic battle or judge on them. Anyways, I'm going to stop talking now and let my art speak for itself...














































Chyeah.


----------



## Soma

*
Why?* I like sharing ideas and inserting creative input and I like helping. So now I can share, create and help all in one


----------



## εmptε

Oh look, another ENTP who is into GFX & likes making graphics for other people.  GFX must be the time when Ne Ti & Fe all come together.

Anyways, as I said you're in, but not only because you posted. But because your reason made me smile and I love without your touch.

Your invitation has already been sent. Put the Personality Crew Banner in your signature "If You Want", or just use this code

★☆★Personality Crew★☆★
Cheshire Wolf • So long So long



Code:


[CENTER]★☆★[FONT=Franklin Gothic Medium][COLOR=Black]Personality Crew[/COLOR][/FONT]★☆★
[FONT=Franklin Gothic Medium][COLOR=DarkRed]Cheshire Wolf[/COLOR] • So long So long[/FONT]
[/CENTER]


----------



## εmptε

Soma you're also in; BTW, do I know you from someplaces? My name was Lykos, Eon, & .lol on most graphic forums.

★☆★Personality Crew★☆★
Cheshire Wolf • So long So long • Soma

Of course highly your name not mine 
​


----------



## So Long So Long

I have added it to my signature and it is now awesomeified. Now I'm ready for some requests. o_o


----------



## εmptε

I agree wholeheartedly. I see a lot of empty signatures & avatars floating around personality cafe. Come and give us a request. We'll put the colour back in your personality.


----------



## Linesky

*TAG*

Theme/Pics: "Surreal" 
http://psdfan.com/inspiration/photography/30-beautiful-examples-of-surreal-photography/ or find better pictures related to Surrealism yourself if you have any interesting resources. I'm sure you do.
PICK WHATEVER YOU LIKE which you may find fitting for me. 

Details: Fully in artist's hands as mentioned. 

Size: Your choice? Go wild.

This was the most random pick ever. I just googled that. XD I'll prepare better for my next request.


----------



## Soma

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Soma you're also in; BTW, do I know you from someplaces? My name was Lykos, Eon, & .lol on most graphic forums.
> 
> ★☆★Personality Crew★☆★
> Cheshire Wolf • So long So long • Soma
> 
> Of course highly your name not mine
> ​


I haven't actually posted on any GFX forums in a while so im not all that familiar with any new people lol. I did go by Protest the hero back when I was active.


----------



## εmptε

Up until about a week ago I hadn't posted on any graphics forum in 2 years. My signature up there is my first in two years. I use to be a lot better. If you were on game renders in the past 6 years you'd probably know me. I ran .lol's big tutorial shop. I pretty much ran the market place section.

I am, or I was, also ranked semi-pro on Charmed GFX & NSL.

Each artist has a specialty, mine was lighting. I'm really good at it. A tag could look like shit, but once I grab the burn and dodge tool it will start shaping. Lighting and Colours were the things I was known best for.

I also loved to experiment with styles. I created the Terratag. (Using Terragen renders in tags)


----------



## εmptε

I asked because your tagging style reminded me of someone I use to get tag's from (to make tutorials) in the Justice League on gamerenders.


----------



## So Long So Long

skyline said:


> *TAG*
> 
> Theme/Pics: "Surreal"
> 30 Beautiful Examples of Surreal Photography PSDFan or find better pictures related to Surrealism yourself if you have any interesting resources. I'm sure you do.
> PICK WHATEVER YOU LIKE which you may find fitting for me.
> 
> Details: Fully in artist's hands as mentioned.
> 
> Size: Your choice? Go wild.
> 
> This was the most random pick ever. I just googled that. XD I'll prepare better for my next request.











Link

*Code for Signature:*


Code:


[*img] http://i46.tinypic.com/21jujv4.png [/img*] 

without the spaces and stars

Tell me if you want me to either re-do it or fix something.


----------



## Liontiger

Can I's has one? :3

Please state the type of art you're looking for: Tag/Signature
Please state the name, if any, that you want on your art: Liontiger
Please state any text that you may want: just the name

Please tell us the theme you wish us to use: Final Fantasy 13 - Lightning
Please tell us any details that you had in mind, or if it is fully in the artists hands: warmer rather than cool, or a blend of both; rich colors; preferably complex-looking
Please provide us with an image or images to use to create your TAG: Any of these
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3658/3439100717_2054befd73.jpg
http://finalfantasy-xiii.net/news/data/upimages/ohohohohohoh.PNG
Final fantasy lightning image by CathrynClarke on Photobucket
http://i31.tinypic.com/307w74x.jpg
Please choose a size: 400x150

Hopefully that's enough information.


----------



## εmptε

Skyline:









The small text: “Ask yourself whether the dream of heaven and greatness should be waiting for us in our graves - or whether it should be ours here and now and on this earth.”




Code:


[*IMG]http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz96/kamioo/skyline.png[/IMG*]


----------



## Linesky

*Thanks to both (SLSL, Cheshire)*! That was cool. One is my sig, the other is my profile pic. (Rat race) ;P

Soma, you can always have a go as well if you'd like.


----------



## εmptε

Wow; I love yours LionTiger. Hope its warm enough for you.

LionTiger:












Code:


[*IMG]http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz96/kamioo/liontiger.png[/IMG*]

Took me a little while to get the lighting how I wanted it. You can't see the detail or the lighting but trust me without it this tag would look a lot different.


----------



## Soma

For Ms skyline =)


----------



## εmptε

: ) All requests have now been filled: Next Please!


----------



## decided

I've been thinking about snazzying up my signature, but I think you would all do a much better job than me!

Basically, I want to have my avatar and signature match *thematically*, based on my avatar.









I want to be able to read my Dr Seuss quote:
Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind. - Dr Seuss

Feel free to deconstruct or reconstruct the picture however you want. I want something complex that still ties into the original image somehow... you can choose how you want to go about it.

I don't really know what those size choices look like. But I'd prefer a short and wide signature. Maybe 550 x 120ish? (I'm open to suggestions, so if there's a good reason to have a taller/narrower signature, let me know.)

Thanks in advance. )


----------



## εmptε

I don't know if it's a creative block or just me not being able to figure out what to do, but I have no clue what to do with it sorry. I will have to leave it to So Long or Soma. I can come up with some things but for me; I hate doing simple things. The tags I've shown in this thread have taken hours to create and I had to do most of it from scratch. I'm just not good at taking a picture and placing it on a simple background, adding text, and calling it a day. Currently, that is all I can come up with.

So, again, I'm sorry. I'll probably give it another look see when I wake up and take another stab at it.

Anyone else that wants a request filled please post now. Maybe it will kick start this little block and give me some ideas on how to go about it.


----------



## Linesky

Cheshire, that one for Lion is hot.

*Soma*! Thank you! I love it. Also, nice sig text.


----------



## Liontiger

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Wow; I love yours LionTiger. Hope its warm enough for you.
> 
> LionTiger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [*IMG]http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz96/kamioo/liontiger.png[/IMG*]
> 
> Took me a little while to get the lighting how I wanted it. You can't see the detail or the lighting but trust me without it this tag would look a lot different.


I love it! And yes, it's warm enough. I just didn't want it bright blue or something. Can I ask for one minor change though? Could you add a lighter color to Liontiger so you can read it better?


----------



## de l'eau salée

These signatures (or tags, heh) are really awesome! Good job guys . I'd request one, but I already have a really pretty one made by Tkae.


----------



## So Long So Long

decided said:


> I've been thinking about snazzying up my signature, but I think you would all do a much better job than me!
> 
> Basically, I want to have my avatar and signature match *thematically*, based on my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to read my Dr Seuss quote:
> Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind. - Dr Seuss
> 
> Feel free to deconstruct or reconstruct the picture however you want. I want something complex that still ties into the original image somehow... you can choose how you want to go about it.
> 
> I don't really know what those size choices look like. But I'd prefer a short and wide signature. Maybe 550 x 120ish? (I'm open to suggestions, so if there's a good reason to have a taller/narrower signature, let me know.)
> 
> Thanks in advance. )


Here you go:









Link 

*Code for Signature:* 


Code:


[img*]http://i49.tinypic.com/2nr0879.png[/img*]

without the *'s.

If you need any changes or would like me to re-do it then please let me know. roud:


----------



## decided

Cheshire Wolf said:


> I don't know if it's a creative block or just me not being able to figure out what to do, but I have no clue what to do with it sorry. I will have to leave it to So Long or Soma. I can come up with some things but for me; I hate doing simple things. The tags I've shown in this thread have taken hours to create and I had to do most of it from scratch. *I'm just not good at taking a picture and placing it on a simple background, adding text, and calling it a day.* Currently, that is all I can come up with.
> 
> So, again, I'm sorry. I'll probably give it another look see when I wake up and take another stab at it.


Hehehe, I was thinking it might be a challenge.
Probably why I haven't gotten around to it yet, lol.

If it helps, I don't want just a repeat of the whole pic. I meant 'theme' as a *very* loose term. The picture can be reinterpreted however you want. I don't want it to be super matchy-matchy.

So feel free to pull it apart as much as you want. Maybe just pick a section you like and work up an image from there, or maybe pick just a few of the colours as a basis. Maybe just the flower colours, or just the lion or just the woman... there's lots of different elements in there that could be worked up. Pick whatever you want.

And then go crazy. Weirdify and art it up however you like.

And incorporate the quote however you think looks cool.



So Long So Long said:


> If you need any changes or would like me to re-do it then please let me know. roud:


Thanks. Very pretty!

But I was actually thinking more complex than that (see above message).

Do you think it's doable??? Or am I being too demanding?


----------



## So Long So Long

Hmm... I'll see what I can do.


----------



## So Long So Long

decided said:


> Hehehe, I was thinking it might be a challenge.
> Probably why I haven't gotten around to it yet, lol.
> 
> If it helps, I don't want just a repeat of the whole pic. I meant 'theme' as a *very* loose term. The picture can be reinterpreted however you want. I don't want it to be super matchy-matchy.
> 
> So feel free to pull it apart as much as you want. Maybe just pick a section you like and work up an image from there, or maybe pick just a few of the colours as a basis. Maybe just the flower colours, or just the lion or just the woman... there's lots of different elements in there that could be worked up. Pick whatever you want.
> 
> And then go crazy. Weirdify and art it up however you like.
> 
> And incorporate the quote however you think looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Very pretty!
> 
> But I was actually thinking more complex than that (see above message).
> 
> Do you think it's doable??? Or am I being too demanding?


This isn't really complex, but it's all I could come up with as I'm not entirely sure what you want...



















So yeah, hate it or love it.


----------



## Soma

For Ms Liontiger =)

umm.. two things.

One, I used a different picture of lightning  (hope that's alright)

Two, trying to find the right text and the right place to place the text was say... difficult  (tell me if you want text on it though, ill re-add it)


----------



## Lucretius

Damn, Soma! 
Your sigs are epic. If it is not too much trouble, and you happen to have any spare time on your hands, would you make one for me at some point? 
Just if you feel like it - no pressure or rush or anything. :happy:


----------



## Liontiger

Soma said:


> For Ms Liontiger =)
> 
> umm.. two things.
> 
> One, I used a different picture of lightning  (hope that's alright)
> 
> Two, trying to find the right text and the right place to place the text was say... difficult  (tell me if you want text on it though, ill re-add it)


It looks awesome! Thanks. I don't mind that it's a different picture. All I really wanted was Lightning. I don't mind that it's missing the text either. This will go on my profile until I decide to swap it with my current signature


----------



## εmptε

;D Oh, why didn't you tell me Liono. I hate putting text on good looking signatures.

Decided, I'm pretty sure I just had a creative push.  I'll get on yours right after I change her text.


----------



## εmptε




----------



## εmptε

Soma said:


>


You're currently a lot better than I am Soma.  I really hope to get my skill level back up to at least par yours.


----------



## TurranMC

Cheshire Wolf said:


>


Can you even read that?


----------



## Soma

Cheshire Wolf said:


> You're currently a lot better than I am Soma.  I really hope to get my skill level back up to at least par yours.


I really appreciate all the positive feedback, but I think its really preference. Yours so longs and my styles are all different. I like seeing a spectrum : )

Feel free to dissect this BTW. You do use photoshop yes? I hope it can help give you some new ideas 

Lion Tiger.psd


----------



## εmptε

TurranMC said:


> Can you even read that?


Yeah? Its pretty simple and easy to read. Especially now that I made it stand out.


----------



## εmptε

Ah, yes, I was going to post all the PSDs to my tags in the crew club, Soma.


Decided, I'm on a hot streak. You'll love it.


----------



## εmptε

Decided:









But I prefer:


----------



## So Long So Long

Now that all requests have been filled... Anybody else want to take a stab at us?


----------



## εmptε

Agreed, : ) The more people that request the sharper my skills will become. 

:mellow:


----------



## seraphiel

Could somebody make a 'bottom sig' to go under this one I made, that kinda goes with? Same dimensions?

Make it whatever else you want... I'm sure you could manage from seeing your skills :crazy:


----------



## Soma

For Ms Serpahiel =)


----------



## Liontiger

Actually, Wolf, I think I'll stick to the old one. The lighter text actually detracts from the figure a bit. Sorry to make you go through the trouble for nothing.


----------



## seraphiel

Soma said:


> For Ms Serpahiel =)


I like that! I think I'll use it as my profile pic :laughing:

Was actually looking for something 550 wide by 60 high (that's what I meant by same dimensions... sorry) I hope that isn't too limiting or too picky :blushed:

I feel kind of bad asking for something different now :tongue:


----------



## Soma

seraphiel said:


> I like that! I think I'll use it as my profile pic :laughing:
> 
> Was actually looking for something 550 wide by 60 high (that's what I meant by same dimensions... sorry) I hope that isn't too limiting or too picky :blushed:
> 
> I feel kind of bad asking for something different now :tongue:


No no don't. I kind of forgot to read that part anyways XD. That and I kind of feel what I made you was lack luster. So I don't mind trying again


----------



## decided

So Long So Long said:


> This isn't really complex, but it's all I could come up with as I'm not entirely sure what you want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, hate it or love it.





Cheshire Wolf said:


> Decided:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I prefer:


Wow, thanks guys.

I particularly like Wolf's one.

I appreciate the effort, they're great images... but I won't lie... they're not giving me the YES! vibe to use as my sig. Sorry.

Anyway, I absolve you of your duties. I think perhaps I am asking for the impossible. I have an 'I'll know it when I see it' sensation which I think may have simultaneously meant I've given you too much and too little guidance at the same time...? Again, sorry.

If you are ever bored and feel like looking at it again, feel free. I don't doubt the considerable talents that you all have!

PS. If you've ever read about INFJs knowing something or having a concept in their head that they can't really explain to others... that's what I'm experiencing with this.


----------



## εmptε

I think its more that I interpenetrated it (the image) more from a logic philosophical stand point instead of a emotional philosophical point. I interpenetrated it as a celebration of earth and life when really it probably has a whole different meaning to you. Anyways, that is fine. If you tell me what you interpenetrate the image as maybe I will be able to get it into that vision your after, but currently I don't believe I have the emotional capacity to understand your view of it.

I understand what you mean about ideas getting trapped in your head. It happens to me all the time.

No big deal. I enjoyed making it. Only took a few hours. I like doing large artwork on small canvas.

LionTiger: I'm glad you like it. Personally I don't like the text on it. Its just the only text that I had which fit the tag in my mind. Also I forgot to show you the B&W version which I love a lot more.


----------



## decided

Interpenetrated = word of the day

:laughing:


----------



## εmptε

Did i use the wrong word?


----------



## So Long So Long

Aye, my stuff that I've been putting out has been lacking anyways, but okay Decided.


----------



## Tkae

I thought I posted here :shocked:

I could have sworn I did...

Well, whatever.

Y'all are making some great stuff, keep it up :laughing:

I wish I had time, but alas...'tis all for naught. My attention is required elsewhere. 

Any expressions of disapproval should be directed at my 15 hour class schedule (which is actually 17-18 hours, but the 7 hours of band every week only counts as 1 hour). And I have pep band too. On top of my other classes.

Yeah, that's what I thought.

Plus, you guys are better than I am anyways lol

Anywizzy, good luck!


----------



## εmptε

I'm not sure what you mean by better. I'm a jack-of-all styles. I try to do every single one of them. As you can see from my signatures I excel at photo manipulation and lighting, but I'm sure you can beat me out with your own style. Hell, my TerraTags were completely hand made photo manipulation.  I did do some really great smudge abstract signatures at the time when I was Eon and in DM crew.


----------



## Tkae

Cheshire Wolf said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by better. I'm a jack-of-all styles. I try to do every single one of them. As you can see from my signatures I excel at photo manipulation and lighting, but I'm sure you can beat me out with your own style. Hell, my TerraTags were completely hand made photo manipulation.  I did do some really great smudge abstract signatures at the time when I was Eon and in DM crew.


I don't know what those are 

But yeah. I guess I mean that you guys are far more serious than I ever was. I'm a hobbyist, you guys are serious.

It's all good though. I'm self-taught, and I have other things that are far more important to me than this roud:


----------



## εmptε

;D Soma called it 

Next to me


----------



## Aerorobyn

Cheshire Wolf said:


> ;D Soma called it
> 
> Next to me


I don't mind having more than one option though. After all, I do enjoy frequent changes. :tongue:

I think you're all doing a helluva job on these. Skills I wish I had!


----------



## εmptε

Gift for Soma:


----------



## Soma

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Gift for Soma:


Unexpected gifts make me happy  tenk yu!


----------



## TreeBob

Thankyou to everyone who made me these awesome sig files. I will think about some other stuff you guys can compete for.


----------



## εmptε

Thanks and if you need a team banner or your teammates need tags just ask for them.


----------



## εmptε

Okay, everyone so far is happy with their tags. Next please


----------



## fiasco

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Fiasco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


_Love_ love love it! Thanks so much!


----------



## εmptε

Gift for skyline


----------



## de l'eau salée

I'd like to request an avatar . Basically, I'd like you to leave it up to your interpretation of how you perceive me. If you don't know me or haven't observed me enough, you don't have to attempt it, but I like to see how your minds think .


----------



## Decon

I would like to request one from you guys.

I would like a sig and avatar.

Sig:
This I'm having trouble with. Because I'm thinking of two. One would be dark and maybe foreboding. I'll show what I mean: Chad Michael Ward | Horror - Erotica | Hollywood, CA
Chad Michael Ward | Horror - Erotica | Hollywood, CA
Chad Michael Ward | Horror - Erotica | Hollywood, CA
Chad Michael Ward | Horror - Erotica | Hollywood, CA

While the other looks something like this:
Nocturnal Festival - Nocturnal Festival 2007

Sorry, but it's something I can't really quantify. But beyond that, the sig is in your hands. As for size, whatever works.

Avatar, 150X150 sounds good. Still if possible. Please see photos I provided earlier for theme(s).

Please feel free to PM or write on my PC wall if you need me to cover more.


----------



## Soma

For Ms Aerorobyn 

My comment? Film Noir gone wrong D: I hope you guys have better success, this one was a little difficult.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Thank you, Soma! I love it!!! :laughing:


----------



## snail

I'd like a signature pic. Just make it something you think I'd like, with my name on it. Y'all know me well enough, right?


----------



## εmptε

Soma said:


> For Ms Aerorobyn
> 
> My comment? Film Noir gone wrong D: I hope you guys have better success, this one was a little difficult.


I love Film Noir. That is an awesome tag.


----------



## εmptε

Decon said:


> I would like to request one from you guys.
> 
> I would like a sig and avatar.
> 
> Sig:
> This I'm having trouble with. Because I'm thinking of two. One would be dark and maybe foreboding. I'll show what I mean: Chad Michael Ward | Horror - Erotica | Hollywood, CA
> Chad Michael Ward | Horror - Erotica | Hollywood, CA
> Chad Michael Ward | Horror - Erotica | Hollywood, CA
> Chad Michael Ward | Horror - Erotica | Hollywood, CA
> 
> While the other looks something like this:
> Nocturnal Festival - Nocturnal Festival 2007
> 
> Sorry, but it's something I can't really quantify. But beyond that, the sig is in your hands. As for size, whatever works.
> 
> Avatar, 150X150 sounds good. Still if possible. Please see photos I provided earlier for theme(s).
> 
> Please feel free to PM or write on my PC wall if you need me to cover more.


 Oh, this is going to be a pain in the ass, but as I called it and am a man of my word.... I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Decon

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Oh, this is going to be a pain in the ass, but as I called it and am a man of my word.... I'll see what I can do.



Well as I said in my postt, if you need help getting details or whatever, feel free to contact me.


----------



## εmptε

;D At least you got me. I'm really good at combining colour patterns (Looks at Fiasco's signature) (Looks at Skyline's Gift) I just had to do it again . I think I even have a few stocks in mind.


----------



## εmptε

Thank you Decon for giving me a challenge. I'll work on your avatar soon.

You didn't say anything about text and TBH. Text would ruin it.

Decon:


----------



## Linesky

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Gift for skyline


Thank you! I'm not sure why I'm relatable to Spiderman but I fancy it!


----------



## Linesky

de l'eau salée said:


> I'd like to request an avatar . Basically, I'd like you to leave it up to your interpretation of how you perceive me. If you don't know me or haven't observed me enough, you don't have to attempt it, but I like to see how your minds think .


I really like your current signature (umbrella's). Did you make it?


----------



## εmptε

ZOMG; I totally forgot about Decon's avatar! Working on it now buddy. Had to do some client work first.


----------



## εmptε

Next!


----------



## So Long So Long

I'll get to all of the graphic requests later today after some sleep and my 1 o'clock class.


----------



## εmptε

That's cool so long  Someone get some more requests. I'm itching to do a good request challenge.


----------



## Soma

Cheshire Wolf said:


> That's cool so long  Someone get some more requests. I'm itching to do a good request challenge.


Snail and De l'eau salee still need one. :mellow:


----------



## seraphiel

for snail


----------



## Soma

For *http://personalitycafe.com/members/de-l-eau-salee.html*De l'eau Salee ^^*
*


----------



## εmptε

:/ They do? I think not 

Actually, snail still needs one from the graphic team. The problem is that I'm probably not the person to give snail one. I perceive her in an odd way. "Blah Blah Blah Feelings Blah Blah Blah" as I said before. Though its not that bad anymore, and she wants one based on how one perceives her.


----------



## Soma

I have request for both So Long So long and Chesire Wolf (or anyone for that amtter who wants to give it a shot)

Size shape design all up to you. Only request is you try to take what ever vibe you get from this and translate it into a signature.






Happy tagging


----------



## εmptε

Soma said:


> For De l'eau Salee ^^


I like this


----------



## Soma

Cheshire Wolf said:


> I like this


Why thank yee. Topaz ftw  ( though its only partially topaz'd)


----------



## εmptε

The vibe I got from that (Made this right after listening) was ... welll.... here

Soma:


----------



## TreeBob

hey maybe I should request one for here. 


You guys decide.

What is TreeBob?


----------



## εmptε

Zing! I know what tree bob is.










I'll get right on it.


----------



## de l'eau salée

skyline said:


> I really like your current signature (umbrella's). Did you make it?


Thanks! Actually, Tkae made it for me a little while back .



Soma said:


> For *http://personalitycafe.com/members/de-l-eau-salee.html*De l'eau Salee ^^*
> *


Ooooh, it's beautiful! Thank you, Soma! *hug*


----------



## snail

Thank you. It's beautiful.


----------



## εmptε

Treebob; I'm working on yours right now. Sorry, about the wait. I had to reinstall photoshop.


----------



## snail

I think it would be fun to make these. I ought to give it a try. 

I'm running a really old version of Photoshop that I had back in art school, because I can't afford to buy the new Creative Suite. It works well enough, though.


----------



## εmptε

Finally done.

Treebob:









That looks like a simple tag but everything about it was a bitch to do.  Hope you like it! Your name is in the lower left corner signature art style (aka comic style artist signature style)


----------



## εmptε

You stimulate a lot of things :wink::wink:

*Asks for skyline*


----------



## εmptε

Topic Bump


----------



## εmptε

REMINDER: If you make tags and haven't joined already... Join! I just purchased a large amount of points on a big name graphic site and will be buying up highly ranked tags and giving them out in our private group.


----------



## statickitten

I'd like to request! ^^
Please state the type of art you're looking for: Avatar, & Tag/Signature
Please state the name, if any, that you want on your art: Statickitten
Please state any text that you may want: ENFP

AVATARS:
Please tell us the size that you want your AVATAR to be: 150x150
Please state if you want an animated avatar or regular still: Regular
Please provide us with the image or video that you want us to use, if any: Use this statickittens!
Please tell us the colours and theme you'd like us to base your avatar around: Dull colors.

TAGS:
Please tell us the theme you wish use to use: Bright and sharp. X_x does that make sense...?
Please tell us any details that you had in mind, or if it is fully in the artists hands: Your Hands!
Please provide us with an image or images to use to create your TAG: static
Please choose a size: custom


Thank you! :laughing:


----------



## εmptε

Thank you for posting! I will work on it after I get my current work load done. Making some graphics for my site.


----------



## Gabbi

Could anyone make a tag for me?

Please state the type of art you're looking for: Tag.
Please state the name, if any, that you want on your art: Gabrielle
Please state any text that you may want: " This is not a memory. This is the future. "

TAGS:
Please tell us the theme you wish use to use: I'd like it if you could stay in the vintage theme there is in the picture I've chosen.
Please tell us any details that you had in mind, or if it is fully in the artists hands: I have something in mind, but I'll let it in the artists hands, as I'm sure they'll come up with something better.
Please provide us with an image or images to use to create your TAG: This image.
Please choose a size: Custom

If I haven't been clear about something, just tell me. I tend to be vague with that kind of thing.

Thanks :]


----------



## statickitten

No problem! And take your time! ^^

Ooohh you have a website? 8D


----------



## εmptε

Yeah  WhoisWolf? :: Enter


If you have any interesting articles or stories (or anything link wise that you like including sites) add them to my collaboration (aka person reddit) WhoisWolf - Your Source for Social News and Networking . I end up doing art pieces and putting them on their and allowing the commenter to criticize them. Plus resources. I also post blog (on my opinion) of articles that make it into featured or that I like.

It's not done yet. D:


----------



## seraphiel

For gabbi


----------



## Gabbi

Thanks, I really like it :]


----------



## εmptε

Static:









I'll have to get to your avatar later if one of my fellow teammates doesn't.


----------



## statickitten

*AHHHH!!! It's sooo beautiful! <3 Thank you so so so so much! I will certainly request here again ;D
Love it!!!*


----------



## Zygomorphic

Wolf, might I ask what font you used in the above tag? I find the font to be very aesthetically appealing.


----------



## εmptε

I'll tell you when I open photoshop.

 Glad you like it static.


----------



## statickitten

I love the tag background you used for me ^^;
Where do you find these? 
--If you don't mind me asking


----------



## εmptε

Personal stocks that I have on my desktop that I've downloaded from random stock sites and stock photobuckets.


----------



## seraphiel

Shall I join this army? I mean... crew? XD

I think you see what I do... :bored:


----------



## DouglasMl

εmptε;226237 said:


> Request information is as followed:
> Please state the type of art you're looking for: Avatar, Tag/Signature, Userbar, or Banner
> Please state the name, if any, that you want on your art: MEOWMEOW KITTEH
> Please state any text that you may want: ENTP, Catch Phrase, Quote, Enneagram
> 
> AVATARS:
> Please tell us the size that you want your AVATAR to be: 150x150
> Please state if you want an animated avatar or regular still: No, I want a regular
> Please provide us with the image or video that you want us to use, if any: Use this *Picture*
> Please tell us the colours and theme you'd like us to base your avatar around: I want pastel colours and it should be around clouds
> 
> TAGS:
> Please tell us the theme you wish use to use: This is the most important part
> Please tell us any details that you had in mind, or if it is fully in the artists hands: Your Hands!
> Please provide us with an image or images to use to create your TAG: Again, *Picture*
> Please choose a size: 400x150, 300x120, 300x100, or Custom
> 
> If you want anything specially like a vertical signature please please make sure to mention that in your details.
> 
> USERBARS:
> Please provide us with an image or an icon that you'd like us to use: MTFR *PICTURE* TAKE IT!
> Please provide us with the reason for this Userbar (aka Theme): For PC!
> Please provide us with any additional information: Colours, Animated, SHINY!
> 
> Banners:
> See Signature Requirements
> Please provide us with a direct link to the site that you will be using this banner for: *Link*
> Please provide us with the size: Advertisement Banner & Forum Banners have different sizes.
> 
> Tell the site members where you got the banner from and support the Personality Crew!
> 
> BELOW THIS LINE ARE REQUESTED ITEMS
> 
> ​January 9th, 2010:
> Skyline requested three Tags; This request has been completed. (300%)
> Liontiger requested a Tag. This request has been completed. (100%)


Tags/signatures, please; 3, so I can choose the best one.
Manga style (or bishounen), in colour.
Include "DouglasMl", "INTJ", and "Type 6"; the rest is in your hands.








400x150 pixels, please (gives you most room to work with).

Good luck!


----------



## seraphiel

This may not be what you're looking for.. and sorry it isn't more in color..










I'll see if I can make another two for you.


----------



## seraphiel

Number two:


----------



## Kevinaswell

.....is there any way that I could join.....NOT post any work...and then receive a signature picture thingy?


----------



## seraphiel

Kevinaswell said:


> .....is there any way that I could join.....NOT post any work...and then receive a signature picture thingy?


I dunno... wolf retired and it was kinda his idea lol... so I have no idea if there's even a crew anymore.


----------



## Liontiger

He'll probably come back. He has retired in the past.


----------



## DouglasMl

*Thanks for the tag, Seraphiel.*

I recently asked members of the Tag Crew to come up with
a signature for me. The manga look has been popular lately,
so this was the style I requested. 

Here's where my fellow PC'ers come in:
Could you take a look at the new signature? Does it seem too
busy (should some of the text be removed)? Does it look good?
Based on what you know of me, does the image seem to work?
I certainly would like to find out, so that I could ask Seraphiel
to make any appropriate modifications.


----------



## Liontiger

DouglasMl said:


> I recently asked members of the Tag Crew to come up with
> a signature for me. The manga look has been popular lately,
> so this was the style I requested.
> 
> Here's where my fellow PC'ers come in:
> Could you take a look at the new signature? Does it seem too
> busy (should some of the text be removed)? Does it look good?
> Based on what you know of me, does the image seem to work?
> I certainly would like to find out, so that I could ask Seraphiel
> to make any appropriate modifications.


IMO, it doesn't look unified enough. There's a clear line between the left and right. I don't find it too busy, but the colors need to be tweaked to work together better. More repetition of color between the left and right. Even a hint of strong yellow/orange introduced into the left side could go a long way towards balancing it.


----------



## seraphiel

How's this?


----------



## seraphiel

Or better yet this? (scarf was a little too close to text color)


----------



## seraphiel

A couple more alternatives.


----------



## DouglasMl

It took me a moment to figure out how to
fit the new image into my signature space,
but it's working out just fine. 

I think this one's a keeper; how about you, Liontiger?


----------



## Liontiger

Yes, looks much better


----------



## DouglasMl

Seraphiel, Liontiger: It looks like we have a deal. 
Thanks to each of you for your contributions to my new signature.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

How do I get wan? :shocked:


----------



## DouglasMl

assbiscuits said:


> How do I get wan? :shocked:


Here's what the Crew needs:

1. A photo or suitable image to work from.

2. Some idea of the size of the image you want (for an avatar, for a signature,...) x pixels by x pixels.

3. Do you want any text as part of your image? If yes, what text?

4. Any style suggestions? (I asked for a manga-style/bishie image, but there are other styles to choose from.)

5. How many of them? (I asked for up to three, and then picked the better-looking one and asked others for their opinions about how it looked--but that came after the original posting.)

Once you've completed your "order form", post a contribution to this thread and wait a few days.
Keep modifying it till you're satisfied, and there you go.


----------



## Wulfdot

Lightning said:


> He'll probably come back. He has retired in the past.


:mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow::mellow:


----------



## DouglasMl

I wonder: Is Seraphiel coming back any time soon? Or, is there someone else who is good at designing avatars and signatures? 

I just befriended a newbie named avatarphen who noticed my signature and thought it was cool; I wonder if there's anyone who could design a signature for him? I know I'm less than stellar at designing avatars or signatures, but I hope someone can help me--can help _him_--out.


----------

